# Turbo 350z, washed/waxed/sexed up



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and finally, you can see the 'smile' in my Z 









For the record, the front bumper and front part of the hood need to be sanded and repainted....other than that, excellent!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Sweet looking car!


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

beautiful car. any engine pics? stats?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

engine pic as requested










Turbonetics single turbo kit. ball bearing 60-1 turbo @ 8psi. Turbonetics ECU reflash.
12.5 @114mph in full street trim with street tires at 30psi in rear tires. Also stock suspension at that time.

now sporting Nismo suspension.


----------



## Merilious (May 24, 2006)

Thats pimp, the rear end of those 350s look so nice.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Beutiful!!!!


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

all i can say is :jawdrop:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks awesome!!

What rims are those, they look greaton there?!?!


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

thats such a fuckin nice car dude! dayum


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

very nice, did the 03 Z's not come with Brembo's?


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

sweet car man i love the gunmetal rims on that red nice choice


----------



## DRTYSOUFMAX23 (Aug 5, 2006)

looks really nice..those gunmetal wheels are really mathing that red!!


----------



## OCAKevin (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful car, I noticed the Brevard, fl liscence plate, and the car actually looks familar(ie: ive seen it on the road once or twice) and not too many z's that nice in this area(a lot of stock ones around)


----------



## panapower (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice and clean car. Same kit we tuned a couple of weeks back with good results. I'm sure you're enjoying it.


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

looks great!


----------

